# What are living arrangements like



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to hear from people living in Dubai. What is it like to live here. What made you want to live here and why? How would you go about finding out more information.


----------



## Ulann (Apr 27, 2007)

I want to live there. Because a freind tell me that Dubai is a very beasutiful caoutry and all charges there are very high. So it is my dreaming only.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Dubai is a place that always catches the imagination. I think if you have a financial background or even IT you could get work in Dubai. I think it would be a fantastic place to reside.


----------



## Donnabelle (May 14, 2007)

Dubai is one of the most expensive place to live in the rents and the cost of living is high. It is the shopping capital of the middle east as they say.A very cosmopolitan place, you can find people from all walks of life right here. Well they have skycrapers quiet impressive and of course the only 7 star hotel in the world hmmm Burj Al Arab, you will llove to chill out at the Madinat Jumeirah, Dubai Marina and a lot of beautiful places to unwind, a mixture of old and modern arabian culture. I guess you will love it here.

Dubai is an open country with some restrictions for the expats. It is actually one of the seven emirates of the United Arab Emirates. Within these seven emirates particular laws are being observed, these laws were made by the ruler of each of the seven emirates. Among the emirates Dubai is considered to be more open, liberated, and modernized. In Dubai you can wear any type of clothing except in their Holy Month expats should dress in a less provocative way. Alcoholic beverages are served in bars, clubs and hotels. There are also performers from abroad who do their gig here so nobody misses out the fun of the new age. I should say Dubai has cool places to chill out with great modern music. If you want to be at peace you can go to the countryside or maybe to the beach ( they have great beaches here ). They also have four seasons, now it almost summertime. Th e weather goes up until 48 degree celcius and it's really humid ( sucks).


----------



## Grania (May 29, 2007)

I have no much money to move to Dubai.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

That's not a typo? 48 Celcius? What is the humidity? People in Phoenix complin when the humidity hits 50%. People in Singapore rarely complain about it because the difference between 90% and 99.6% is not all that noticable. Maybe I should reconsider this move.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Dubai is expensive, however you get what you pay for. The house prices are much lower than the UK, I have recently been offered a huge flat in a development there for under £75k. This interests me but a big step to take right now.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Then why do rents seem high? Is the flat convenient and well-constructed and all of that?


----------

